# Wrapped kayak in tenmile!!!



## bigdrop (Apr 18, 2007)

Boat is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Is that gone as in successfully extricated or gone as in bobbing around on Lake Dillon?


----------

